# Slang and Terms for measurements.



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Like pinwheel we use a whisker a lot. And a tad is just a smidgen more than a whisker.:laughing:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I worked with my father who was a master tool & die maker by trade. so he was used to precision. we would throw our measurments in 64ths. just between me and him tho.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A gnats ass


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> A gnats ass


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gnat%27s%20ass :whistling


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

" Leave the Line " was often called out " And A Squirt " meant a quarter


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

:thumbsup:

Good thread!

Rob mentioned most of mine...




sunkist said:


> A blade width, A nats knacker!!. Blond fine, reg hair med, Red one course.


I'm in this camp. 
(The gnat's knacker is a new one on me. :clap



Californiadecks said:


> Out here red is fine, blonde is medium fine, and black is coarse.


You must have better looking red-heads out there. :whistling

(Or blonde's who went, red.) :whistling

I don't think I've ever used the "black" as coarse. I think at that point, you're at "half a blade". :whistling

I've used "a big greasy RCH", to denote:

a little shy of half a blade, but every location is different.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Almost forgot this one.......a hair past the freckle.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Close enough, get the persuader.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

fourcornerhome said:


> Close enough, get the persuader.


Yeah, I love my 21oz. persuader.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Contractor I worked with would shun 1/16ths. 1 3/16 would be 1 1/8 heavy or 1 1/4 light. I hated it! This was his standard for framing to finish work!!


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

We say scosche a lot, but "take a wee little bit off that feller" is one of my favorites.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a "little Frank Sinatra"


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

Just do your best and caulk the rest


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

Forgot about this one. Just used it today. "Make that 32 3/16" plus tax". Which clearly means: between 3/16 and 1/4. Not 7% more than 3/16". Yeah, figure that one out all you machinists. Oh crap, I probably started something there.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

whatsacubbard? said:


> Forgot about this one. Just used it today. "Make that 32 3/16" plus tax". Which clearly means: between 3/16 and 1/4. Not 7% more than 3/16". Yeah, figure that one out all you machinists. Oh crap, I probably started something there.


I like that, "plus tax." It made me laugh. I'm going to subscribe to this one.


----------

